

Real-world F#: one man's happy experience - hawthorne
http://www.frenk.com/2012/01/real-world-f-my-experience-part-two/

======
bitbyteblip
"The second decision was to use F#. Fortunately nobody objected (again no pun
intended)."

------
ct
I love this. Thanks for the post.

